# I`m Desperate



## saree

Please can you offer me some advice?

I have had 4 IVF cycles 
1 poor responce
1 Bio
2 BFN

2nd attempt I got 18 eggs 12 fert two grade 1 & 2 to transfer
3rd attempt 20 eggs 18 fert only two grade 1 & 2 to transfer 
4th attempt 14 eggs 12 fert only two for transfer grade 1 & 2

These have all been at the same clinic.

my question is are my eggs considered poor?
Should I give up my dream? It seems that I can not get to blast.
Does this indicate to you that something is wrong with my eggs and can anything be fixed to make a baby?

I am having attempt number 5 soon do you think something needs to change?

Thank you for your time we all really appreciate this contribution.


----------



## CrystalW

saree said:


> Please can you offer me some advice?
> 
> I have had 4 IVF cycles
> 1 poor responce
> 1 Bio
> 2 BFN
> 
> 2nd attempt I got 18 eggs 12 fert two grade 1 & 2 to transfer
> 3rd attempt 20 eggs 18 fert only two grade 1 & 2 to transfer
> 4th attempt 14 eggs 12 fert only two for transfer grade 1 & 2
> 
> These have all been at the same clinic.
> 
> my question is are my eggs considered poor?
> Should I give up my dream? It seems that I can not get to blast.
> Does this indicate to you that something is wrong with my eggs and can anything be fixed to make a baby?
> 
> I am having attempt number 5 soon do you think something needs to change?
> 
> Thank you for your time we all really appreciate this contribution.


Hello,

You seem to have good numbers and fertilisation. Did you try and culture the remaining embryos after your ET to blastocyst?


----------



## saree

No, the clinic said that they dont do that.  Am I a lost cause. I started this journey at 30 I am now 35, I have been pregnant before 2 x ectopic.


----------



## CrystalW

saree said:


> No, the clinic said that they dont do that. Am I a lost cause. I started this journey at 30 I am now 35, I have been pregnant before 2 x ectopic.


Hello,

If your embyros have never been cultured to blastocyst then you dont know if they can make it that far so i would not focus too strongly on that aspect. Only your consultant can really give you an indication of your chance of success and you can decide if you wish to continue on that basis but you are still fairly young and you have good egg numbers. Sadly IVf just does not always work when there seems to be no reason for it not to.

Best wishes


----------

